# Does PETA go too far?



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Does anyone else think PETA goes too far with their campaigns? I don't follow football and didn't even know who Michael Vick was before this controversy. But their latest campaign to lynch Michael Vick really irritates me. They actually are on a campaign to ruin his career and reputation before his trial has even started. 

I just saw Larry King and VP of PETA issued a moronic challenge to Michael Vick to come forward and explain himself and some purported footage to PETA. Too which another panelist with some common sense responded "he's just been indited for this, what makes you think he'll talk to you about the case???" It's statements from PETA like that that make me think they're just desperate for some attention.

I actually agree with some of their causes (although only a few.) What really bothers me is how they are ruthless when it comes to exploiting any and every avenue to draw attention to their causes. The truth is PETA is probably celebrating this case at their offices because it gets them all the free press they can handle.

It's not just this, after the movie Sicko came out, they sent an open letter to Michael Moore trying to call him a health-care hypocrite for not being vegetarian. They've issued pamphlets to kids trying to turn them against their parents for eating meat. They have nude protests just to get on TV. They disrupt fashion shows by throwing paint on models. They've even launched a campaign saying it is an act of animal cruelty to wear wool! Surely all you clothing nuts can at least agree the last one goes too far!

Am I alone, or does it bother anyone else that PETA is ruthless in exploiting any situation they can for publicity?


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

omairp said:


> Am I alone, or does it bother anyone else that PETA is ruthless in exploiting any situation they can for publicity?


You've hit the nail right on the head, eh. Far from being in the minority, you would have a hard time finding someone who doesn't think PETA doesn't go too far.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

PETA are extremists. Most issues have a range of people and groups that include what can charitably be called kooks. This may be usefull. A more mainstream group can say 'look, we are ready to talk, so lets solve this problem before a worse situation develops with these other groups.' This was one of the founding strategems of EARTH FIRST! By being an 'in your face activist group, other groups such as the Sierra Club gained more credibility.Eco-sabotage is controversial enough. But then a few individuals became frustrated and the EARTH LIBERATION FRONT or ELF concept of arsen with the real possibility of loss of life evolved. So what did EF! do? ELF is given coverage in the monthly magazine and websites. EF! was even foolish enough to list Ted Kaczinski, AKA the Unabomber's prison mailing address. A few misquided people actualy believed his plagiarised manifesto reflected his rational justification for murder and activists should correspond with him. And now PETA is shadowed by the ELF counterpart of the ANIMAL LIBERATION FRONT or ALF. These various goups are indeed dangerous, and will hopefully be dismantled. The danger lies in an overzealous responce by police authorities to paint many groups as fellow travelers and use this as an excuse to silence their legitimate efforts- which has happened all to frequently. We should also hold the Larry Kings accountable for giving airtime to airheads purely for ratings.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

omairp said:


> They actually are on a campaign to ruin his career and reputation before his trial has even started.
> 
> Vick has already accomplished this on his own.
> 
> Nonetheless, I assume your disagreements with PETA are not an accomodation of Mr. Vick's treatment of the animals on his property? I am not a member of PETA, but I can think of no justifiable defense for the activities taking place on his property and the maiming and death of those defenseless dogs. I think the fault lies more with Michael Vick than with PETA or anyone else that happens to point out the brutality and hatefulness of his so called hobby.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I wouldn't normally be a PETA fan and I will agree their measures are extreme, but Vick won't have any problems ruining his own career. This wasn't his first run in with negative publicity. 

As a side note, his brother and that head stomping incident tends to show the mentality of the family.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Trend, If I stood next to a paroled Manson Gang member I dare say most people would rather have lunch with me. PETA looking right because they're standing next to such an obvious wrong doesn't make them so.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Kav said:


> shadowed by the ELF counterpart of the ANIMAL LIBERATION FRONT or ALF. These various goups are indeed dangerous, and will hopefully be dismantled. The danger lies in an overzealous responce by police authorities to paint many groups as fellow travelers and use this as an excuse to silence their legitimate efforts- which has happened all to frequently.


You've said a mouthful. Extremists v. Clampdown.

Not much of a choice.

That said, this Vick character sounds like a real jagoff.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

What Vick did was so awful that he deserves PETA's insults. 

I generally do not approve of PETA and see a danger of Vick becoming a sympathetic figure if PETA gets way out there. That would not be fortunate.

As far as Vick not being convicted - - this is not "he said" "she said" stuff like Kobe Bryant and the Duke LaCrosse players. There is some really nasty evidence here.


----------



## Albert (Feb 15, 2006)

PETA = complete crackpots

"Holocaust on a plate"

"Kill scientists, save animal lifes"

SF Chronicle about PETA animal euthanasia

PETA employees face prosecution for animal-cruelty charges

And if this isn't enough for you, I would recommend the following congressional testimony about :

Cheers,
A.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*the other side of the coin*

While PETA may be extreme in its methods, it is worth noting that institutionalized abuse is also an evil.

The scale of such abuse is vastly larger than what PETA is involved in. Mind you, I'm a vegan who has never supported PETA.

That said, the other side of the coin is that I don't know how people who eat meat (particularly veal and foie gras) can live with themselves after witnessing how those creatures are mistreated.

And as for maniacs like Michael Vick...

I chalk it up to a mystery that I may never understand.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Beefeater said:


> omairp said:
> 
> 
> > They actually are on a campaign to ruin his career and reputation before his trial has even started.
> ...


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

> If he's guilty, which we don't know yet, then jail-time and a fine seem a sufficient punishment. ......
> 
> .....which will seems all aimed at making it difficult if not impossible for him to mount his own legal defense and salvage his reputation and career. I think we're all so caught up in the hysteria we've lost sight of the fact that he still hasn't been proven guilty of anything. We believe in innocent until proven guilty,


But what if he's not proven guilty?

Does society have no effective way to deal with something that appears to be cruel, inhuman, and probably sociopathic?

Please see the below link dealing with an incident that fits the above appearance, but is not illegal?

What to do? 
Propose a law to ban such practices by future "offenders" obviously, but what of the specific individuals involved? Can nothing be expected of them?

-genuinely curious


----------



## m kielty (Dec 22, 2005)

Kav said:


> PETA are extremists. Most issues have a range of people and groups that include what can charitably be called kooks. This may be usefull. A more mainstream group can say 'look, we are ready to talk, so lets solve this problem before a worse situation develops with these other groups.' This was one of the founding strategems of EARTH FIRST! By being an 'in your face activist group, other groups such as the Sierra Club gained more credibility.Eco-sabotage is controversial enough. But then a few individuals became frustrated and the EARTH LIBERATION FRONT or ELF concept of arsen with the real possibility of loss of life evolved. So what did EF! do? ELF is given coverage in the monthly magazine and websites. EF! was even foolish enough to list Ted Kaczinski, AKA the Unabomber's prison mailing address. A few misquided people actualy believed his plagiarised manifesto reflected his rational justification for murder and activists should correspond with him. And now PETA is shadowed by the ELF counterpart of the ANIMAL LIBERATION FRONT or ALF. These various goups are indeed dangerous, and will hopefully be dismantled. The danger lies in an overzealous responce by police authorities to paint many groups as fellow travelers and use this as an excuse to silence their legitimate efforts- which has happened all to frequently. We should also hold the Larry Kings accountable for giving airtime to airheads purely for ratings.


I believe PETA was listed as a terrorist group a few years ago because they had some indirect dealings with EF. I think it was somethng about donations.
PETA exists because society as a whole is unconscious regarding the lives of animals. 
Animals are living beings and need to be treated with respect.
Even if you eat them, they need to be harvested with humane efforts and not the horror show that now goes on in the slaughter houses.

Vick's activities represent a lack of respect for all life.
It's just one short step from animal cruelty to abuse and murder of humans.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I will never forget the incident I ignited in my undergrad, compulsory, Poly Sci 101 class when someone asked what PETA stands for. I quipped out, "People for Eating Tasty Animals". A young lesbian couple jumped up and started cursing me out royally. It seems they were vegans and held PETA in high esteem. I must admit, it still brings a smile to my face...

Bertie, sorry, I love foie gras. I mean, I crave it. I plan to have a double portion tomorrow night! It is French cocaine IMO. I have seen ducks being "gavaged" and it really did not seem to bother them too much. They otherwise were trundling around their pen in relative happiness it seemed to me. I have also seen chicken farms where the birds are crammed into little wire mesh cages and are "de-billed". Now that is a practice I cannot stomach and has led me to purchase from purveyors I know do not use that method.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I've always disliked PETA and their methods...but I think in the case of Ron Mexico...anything goes...I hope that @$$hole swings...and if he does get to play again, I hope some big 350 lb dog loving lineman just crushes him and hopefully breaks his back or somehting...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

tabasco said:


> But what if he's not proven guilty?
> 
> Does society have no effective way to deal with something that appears to be cruel, inhuman, and probably sociopathic?
> 
> ...


If he's "not proven guilty" which is another way of saying he proved himself INNOCENT, then he should go free and be allowed to resume his normal life where he left off. Maybe I'm mis-reading what you said, but it seems like you would like to see Michael Vick still punished in some way even if he's innocent. And I'm not singling you out, because I get the feeling most people feel like that. I don't think the comparison you posed is really valid because dog fighting IS illegal, so society already has legal recourse against individuals involved in dog fighting.

I think most of the reaction to Michael Vick is this visceral reaction because he's accused of being cruel to dogs and people think of dogs as man's best friend. I don't like the idea of dog-fighting, and it is cruel. If they guy did it for profit, he really should go to jail. But really I think if he did the same thing to any other animal people wouldn't really care that much. The truth is alot of the accusations against him are stuff we regularly do to other animals:

-Electrocution - we shock chickens to kill them in poultry plants
-Shooting - we shoot cows in the head so we can eat them
-Putting animals under extreme stress for entertainment - we do that to bulls and broncos at rodeos, they don't act like that because they're happy, it's because they're purposely hurt and scared to get them riled up. Traditional bull fights are ended by killing the bull in spain.
-Beating animals to death - we beat seals to death to make hats out of them
-Killing the loser in a sport - if a race horse breaks it's leg, alot of the time they shoot it in the head as the "humane" thing to do.

But that's kind of getting off track. My main gripe is that this guy has been put on trial by the media that wants to bring him down because he's a celebrity. After all, no one has signs telling his co-defendants to burn in hell. PETA hasn't picketed their houses. The gossip columnists have already shredded Vick to pieces, I don't see why PETA feels the need to jump on the bandwagon and exploit this situation for their own agenda. Everyone should just take a deep breath, and let him have his due process. If you want to assassinate his character, at least wait for a conviction!


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Vick deserves what he gets IMO- but he should be tried and convicted by a jury, not PETA.

About 15 years ago now I was walking downtown on Michigan Ave. and a rather grungy PETA pud ran up to a lady wearing a fur and sloshed something red on her coat. Three guys (in suits) took the guy down and "tought him some manners". After flagging down a paddy wagon the cops worked the guy over pretty well for "resisting arrest" :icon_smile_wink:.I think that's the last episode of PETA ruining people's furs here in Chicago.

God, I love this town.

I have no use for these idiots. Tie 'em up and force feed them bacon cheeseburgers IMO.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

For a group with a wide divergence of views, there is a striking level of unanimity here when it comes to PETA. I can't stand them, but I would say my brother, who lives in Virginia Beach (PETA world headquarters) and has two vegan sons, can't stand them even more.

Fortunately, the sons have a sense of humor. One of them got my brother a t-shirt that says, "If we're not supposed to eat animals, why are they made of meat?"


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

And here I thought PETA stood for People Eating Tasty Animals.

And least Vick (IF guilty) gave the dogs a fighting chance - shouldn't PETA be more concerned with the fact that Vick and the whole NFL uses a pigskin to make their livelihood?

For a reasonable and informed discussion of animal rights check out Dominion by former Bush speechwriter Matthew Scully.

https://www.matthewscully.com/

I'm off to The Palm!

Karl


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Kav said:


> Trend, If I stood next to a paroled Manson Gang member I dare say most people would rather have lunch with me. PETA looking right because they're standing next to such an obvious wrong doesn't make them so.


Only because they'd have the chance to have lunch with you! If it was just a Manson member or a PETA member...well hmmmm, is skipping lunch an option? =)


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I will never forget the incident I ignited in my undergrad, compulsory, Poly Sci 101 class when someone asked *what PETA stands for. I quipped out, "People for Eating Tasty Animals". * A young lesbian couple jumped up and started cursing me out royally. It seems they were vegans and held PETA in high esteem. I must admit, it still brings a smile to my face...
> 
> Bertie, sorry, I love foie gras. I mean, I crave it. I plan to have a double portion tomorrow night! It is French cocaine IMO. I have seen ducks being "gavaged" and it really did not seem to bother them too much. They otherwise were trundling around their pen in relative happiness it seemed to me. I have also seen chicken farms where the birds are crammed into little wire mesh cages and are "de-billed". Now that is a practice I cannot stomach and has led me to purchase from purveyors I know do not use that method.


I think we should have a rally in a park. Post banners for PETA supporters to come and gather to discuss animal issues. When everyone gets there, show the bar-b-que pit with a pig in the ground and a slab of ribs slow cooking as the banner falls reading..."People Enjoying Tasty Animals"


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Funny, I post an essay about extremist groups painting all groups as extremist by default. And we get a link to the Federal Bureau of Intimidation who gave us COINTELPRO announcing Sea Shepherd and EF! are terrorists. As a past active member with both groups I'm trying real hard to remember one direct assault on a human individuals safety. Homeland Security nicely slipped in most direct action sabotage as acts of terrorism. I have to tell you, being lumped with Osama for essentialy doing with Sea Shepherd what I did in the Coast Guard doesn't sit well. The Pirate Whaler Sierra wasn't Jaque Cousteau's Calypso people.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

yachtie said:


> Vick deserves what he gets IMO- but he should be tried and convicted by a jury, not PETA.


+1 :aportnoy:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...sorry...but...



omairp said:


> -Electrocution - we shock chickens to kill them in poultry plants


THis is done for food not for the entertainment of some ghetto pieces of crap who get a charge out of watching animals suffer...


> -Shooting - we shoot cows in the head so we can eat them


See above...


> -Putting animals under extreme stress for entertainment - we do that to bulls and broncos at rodeos, they don't act like that because they're happy, it's because they're purposely hurt and scared to get them riled up. Traditional bull fights are ended by killing the bull in spain.


I'm quite sure bullfighting is illegal in the US...and rodeos are only entertaining if your parents are brother and sister


> -Beating animals to death - we beat seals to death to make hats out of them


When is the last time you saw a baby seal skin cap for sale???


> -Killing the loser in a sport - if a race horse breaks it's leg, alot of the time they shoot it in the head as the "humane" thing to do.


This...much like hunting is supposed to be one shot one kill...and the purpose of that is to minimize suffering...

...sorry...but you can try to justify the actions of this piece of $hit all day long...what he did was wrong and he deserves to pay...ideally he'll get convicted and go to jail where he will be foreced to stay in a cell with some convicted murderer who wants to get cuddly with him...but I doubt that'll happen...so one can only hope that karma is repaid inbetween the hash marks...I mean yeah, I hate PETA too and I think they are all whackos...but even a broken clock is right two times a day...


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Between dogfighters and PETA members, give me the dogfighters any old day! A lot of the dogfighters are really pretty nice guys.

A friend of mine once rolled his Pit Bull against an adolescent tiger (about 150 pounds). The dog "knew what to do," as my friend said, and ended up chasing the tiger around the paddock.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Trenditional said:


> I think we should have a rally in a park. Post banners for PETA supporters to come and gather to discuss animal issues. When everyone gets there, show the bar-b-que pit with a pig in the ground and a slab of ribs slow cooking as the banner falls reading..."People Enjoying Tasty Animals"


Tell you what, my wife and I will make an Hawaiian pig recipe, kaluha pork (nothing to do with the liquor). Count me in


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

For the record, Chickens come off a truck in cages, grabbed and clamped by the legs upside down on a conveyer. The next stop is a quick dunk in water electrically charged to stun the bird long enough for a lovely machine to slit their throats. Beef cattle are shot with a pnuematic gun that drives a large bolt into the braincase. Racehorses break down simply because they are literally the equal to human children being entered in Olympic track events. The old formulae was a chalk X from ear to eye and the shot targeted 2" above the intersection. Modern practise is a lethal injection to stop breathing and heart. Shooting handguns in a racetrack is rather dangerous, given the possibility of a poorly placed shot richocheting ( in fact, a police officer died trying to dispatch a horse in a traffic accident.) Bucking broncos are induced to INCREASE bucking by a bucking strap, roughly where a rear western cinch would fall with irritating prongs. While hardly humane, the horse is not permanently injured and in fact otherwise receives excellent care as a valuable performance animal. We obviously can do a far better job in animal husbandry. Knowing the facts help.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav:

I worked at a chicken slaughter house for a few months one summer when I was a kid. We actually had to pick up the chickens, put their legs in a clamp, and slit their throats with a razor blade. You then slide it down the track and grabbed the next one.

I still love foie gras though. Double portion tomorrow night.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

It would be foolish to think our species would be where we are without eating animals and using them for hunting, transport and warfare. Biologicaly it is animal protein that boosted development of the brain in our ancient ancestors. We live in a global society that gives options of lifestyle choice to the most affluent. So individuals like Bertie can make a personal decision to practise Veganism and Jains as a group. Obviously we can always do better to insure animal welfare. I eat free range chicken and buffalo. I like to think the chickens had a full 'chicken life' experiencing the fullness of chicken consciousness. I know buffalo do, having been chased by one on my quarterhorse. I suppose turnaround is fair play. Every few years the Running of the Bulls in Pamplona evens the score.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...* ghetto pieces of crap*


This underlying attitude really disturbs me about the way Michael Vick is being judged. Race is playing into this in a big way. Reports said at his court appearance today 95% of animal rights protesters cursing him our were white, and 95% of protesters pleading for due process were black.

My other comments still stand, we harm and kill animals all day every day for our convenience, desires, and amusement. How many guys on this forum love to brag about their new leather goodies? I have alligator skin watch straps and ostrich wallets, and these are all endangered species. How many guys love to shoot big game for no other reason other than to gut the animals, stuff them and mount them on the walls? What Michael Vick is accused of doing is some pretty sick stuff, but it's not really all that worse than what we do everyday without thinking about it. And I'm not trying to excuse him, I really don't know jack about the guy and never heard of him before this.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Hmmm...funny you seemed not to be disturbed by what I said about rodeos (I guess I'm only a racist when its convenient to your argument, huh?)...but anyway...to paraphrase...you can take the piece of crap out of the ghetto...but you can't take the ghetto out of the piece of crap...these were obviously not very bright men...what would you call them???


Seriously though...I think it sucks that this has turned into a racial issue...obviously anybody who participates in these activities is a product of a bad upbringing...there are plenty of white people out there who are ghetto pieces of crap too...

But...the real issue here is still that what this scum sucker did was much worse than hunting for sport (well responsible hunting anyway) or buying leather shoes...how anybody could even begin to draw comparrisons is beyond me...

By that herpes laden pot head's own logic...if losers should be killed...then he should have been electrocuted or been slammed to death against the concrete 
years ago...

The man (and I use that term loosely) is sub human...and that has nothing to do with the color of his skin...if there is such a thing as reincarnation...I hope he comes back as a chew toy...


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

PETA nuts are just plain insane. It is one thing to fight for a cause but they obviously take it to far. The measures they take, while it may bring them publicity, have no effect on the masses. I never heard anyone decide to stop wearing fur, after PETA splashes paint inside a designer boutique.

Good video on youtube of a PETA activist spraypainting a womans fur coat who promptly hands her a mean ass whooping for her size. 

Way love the comment on people eating tasty animals in lecture

MrR


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Hmmm...funny you seemed not to be disturbed by what I said about rodeos (I guess I'm only a racist when its convenient to your argument, huh?)


Well, the rodeo think struck me as a joke, the ghetto thing not so much. I don' know much about you other than you're a milkshake on the internet, so I don't know if you're racist. At first I tried to convince myself that this case had nothing to do with race, but after seeing several news reports, mainly on Fox news that spun this as a ghetto thing, I'm not so sure.



The Gabba Goul said:


> But...the real issue here is still that what this scum sucker did...


True, *the issue is what he did*, right now all we have is *allegations *of what he did. Everyone is entitled to their personal opinions, so if you personally believe he's guilty, that's cool. But my objection is to the media editorializing and portraying him as guilty, and passing it off as news that we should take as fact. I think when people start thinking however the media tells them to think, it's a sign society is getting dumber.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PETA activists are at best...extremists and at worst...civil rights terrorists and or incidental criminals. Michael Vick is an arrogant, self absorbed leatherhead, who typically turns his brain [whatever there is of it(?)] only when he puts on a helmut and has a football in his hand! We have wasted way too much news ink on both sides of this controversy.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

omairp said:


> I don' know much about you other than you're a milkshake on the internet,


Gabba, omairp called you a milkshake lol

Seriously though, these guys kill me. How many million a year does this idiot make and he can't find a better way to spend it than watching dogs rip each other apart. Guy must be as stupid as a post. I see AI on my schools campus nearly everyday, he looks like he's the first generation in his family to stand upright.

MrR

And omairp, of course the charges are alleged. I'm sure they made a mistake and grabbed him instead of another guy running dog fights. Gotta love this country.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

PETA: Aren't they opposed to anyone buying honey, because it's produced by oppressed worker bees?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Gabba, omairp called you a milkshake lol


_"Catch a fast break, and that'll be the last mistake that @$$'ll make, that's what you get for messin' with Master Shake"_
-MF Doom


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

rojo said:


> PETA: Aren't they opposed to anyone buying honey, because it's produced by oppressed worker bees?


Remember, if bees were ruled by Kings not Queens, they would think differently.


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> _"Catch a fast break, and that'll be the last mistake that @$$'ll make, that's what you get for messin' with Master Shake"_
> -MF Doom


"_Whoa!_" 
-Lil' Kim


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> "_Whoa!_"
> -Lil' Kim


:icon_smile_big: LoL

...yes...I spend waaaay too much time listening to music...

speaking of the Queen Bee (and to completely change gears for a minute), I just picked up this T-shirt the other day...not quite sure where I'll wear it to, but it was too dope to pass up...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> :icon_smile_big: LoL
> not quite sure where I'll wear it to, but it was too dope to pass up...


Wear it at her next arraignment. Inside sources and common sense tells us, it will be about a month before her next album comes out! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> Wear it at her next arraignment. Inside sources and common sense tells us, it will be about a month before her next album comes out! :icon_smile_big:


LoL...word...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

No one else has responded to this thread because they're all too busy googling Lil' Kim and searching wikipedia for MF Doom to figure out what's going on.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> No one else has responded to this thread because they're all too busy googling Lil' Kim and searching wikipedia for MF Doom to figure out what's going on.


Yeah...I think we might have just derailed this one...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> _"Catch a fast break, and that'll be the last mistake that @$$'ll make, that's what you get for messin' with Master Shake"_
> -MF Doom


MF Doom! Love it. Nice to know someone else out there is digging Doom.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

From PETA to rap...bad to worse...


----------



## omairp (Aug 21, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> From PETA to rap...bad to worse...


OK, seeing how this is Ask Andy, let's try to bring it full circle...

*Ahem* If that Lil' Kim t-shirt is pure sea island cotton, I think it would look quite tradly with a J. Press suit and a some cordovan Alden's (brown of course, to compliment Lil' Kim's cheekbones.) You might be able to find some sharp used Alden's at the Slauson swap meet. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Between dogfighters and PETA members, give me the dogfighters any old day! A lot of the dogfighters are really pretty nice guys.
> 
> A friend of mine once rolled his Pit Bull against an adolescent tiger (about 150 pounds). The dog "knew what to do," as my friend said, and ended up chasing the tiger around the paddock.


I don't think dogfighters are nice at all. Love of Violence probably includes people, too, just out to the public eye so they seem like fine guys.

I think bragging about it is an eye opener about the dogfighters. There is something wrong about those that love violence.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

omairp said:


> You might be able to find some sharp used Alden's at the Slauson swap meet. :icon_smile_wink:


maybe some blue ones...and I'd recommend packing your trad pistol (just do a search for the tearm "trad pistol" on the fora here if you really want a laugh)...


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Kav said:


> Bucking broncos are induced to INCREASE bucking by a bucking strap, roughly where a rear western cinch would fall with irritating prongs.


Didn't know they put prongs on the strap.

I thought the strap was just back far enough to bother them like putting a rubber ban on a cats paw and the cat tries to shake it off.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

BertieW said:


> MF Doom! Love it. Nice to know someone else out there is digging Doom.


oh hell yeah...I've been listening to Doom for a while now...I think in all honesty his is the purest flow in the game right now...he certainly has the strongest grasp of the fundamentals of anybody sence maybe Biggie...


----------

